
Calendar Alternatives for Linux Users - foursixnine
I use i3 (Distro = !important), but I&#x27;m struggling to find a good alternative for a calendar manager... I&#x27;m using radicale for personal stuff, but need to use outlook calendar for work, and would like to add also google calendars.<p>Now the important part here, is that I&#x27;m looking for something simple, that can minimize to tray. For long I was able to get away with thunderbird and lightning, but it lacks the &quot;minimize to tray&quot; part... I just want to click on the tray and see what&#x27;s in for today for instance...<p>Anybody has ideas?
======
fader
I'm in the same boat. I've tried a number of packages but they all have flaws:

* GNOME Calendar - ridiculous 100% CPU usage at all times, poor reminder handling, restricted to a few providers

* Thunderbird - poor reminder handling, out of place look/feel, clunky email integration, no minimize to tray

* Wavebox - basically an Electron wrapper around Google Calendar, incredibly expensive for what it does ($120+/year to have a calendar that minimizes to tray)

* Evolution - no longer supported

Of all that I've found, Evolution was my go-to for a long time but its age is
showing and it frequently crashes on modern Ubuntu. Wavebox is a good runner
up for Google Calendar but the cost is easily an order of magnitude more than
the value I get from it, so that's a no go.

I'm very interested in other solutions!

~~~
foursixnine
I actually thought about looking at evolution, and started to evaluate gnome
calendar, but the lack of features and that I can't minimize it to tray, is a
big turnoff... :/

